# Battery box design questions.



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

Dear Moderator,
I posted this in the wrong section and don't know how to move it.
Sorry.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

coulombKid said:


> Dear Moderator,
> I posted this in the wrong section and don't know how to move it.
> Sorry.


Moved it for you.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I am using 3/4" plywood liners in my boxes. I have a 3" vent at the front and rear. I used to have powered fans on each box, but after one summer, I deleted them. The summers and winters are not a temperature issue for my pack here in Queen Creek, (Phoenix east valley)

My car is parked inside when not driven, so misses temperature extremes.
(If we ever get any...LOL)

Miz


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

Lead acid? Battery (or cell) format? Approximate energy? High power or long time discharge?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

coulombKid said:


> Could I use Hexcell's structural panels in the floor of my battery box? Can I use aramide (kevlar) cloth over foam core for the sides? Can I put heat tapes like we use on water pipes between the foam and the inside cloth layer? Can I cant two side of the box outward two degrees so that simple phenolic wedge panels drop in to prevent movement and cell swelling? There would be a slight weight savings and composite layup is non-conductive. Mounting tabs/hard mounts can be incorporated during the layup.


 
Hexcell in the floor? If it is strong enough sure.

Kevlar over foam core for the sides. If you want. Fiberglass is plenty strong and a lot less money. Kevlar is expensive and harder to handle (cut) and more difficult to wet out.

I am looking at a heating solution as well. I am looking at the Flex-watt product. I am thinking the 4" wide and run a strip under each row of cells. I was thinking of sandwiching it between two sheets of 8 oz fiberglass.

There is no reason you cant engineer it with canted sides. But there is probably no good reason to. You dont need them strapped as they only swell if abused. Strapping them just hides the fact that they have been damaged. If you want a tight fitting box for the reason that the cells don't move around then this is a good idea. You only need to do it on two adjacent sides.

I made my battery boxes from 1/2 in thick blue foam (R3 insulation) and fiberglass. It is light and strong and somewhat insulated. I used three layers of glass on the outside and two layers on the inside. Somewhat overkill as I can turn it upside down and stand on the center.

Good ideas!


----------

